# SEOUL | Geumcheongu Public Sport Center | 4 fl | App



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3741 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3742 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
project place
Snap_2017.08.22 23.20.24_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Home town public swimming pool&gym soon U/C begin

B2
4FL
Swimming pool : 6lane+kids pool
Gym
Indoor sport unit
Small book cafe
Multi used hall
Cost : USD 22 millions

My Home town(240 thousands citizens) has 2 public swimming pool. So this pool will be third one. 

Location http://naver.me/50WCMHOI


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

yesterday held public presentation for this project
and a lot of home town citizens participated on that.
so project keep going
this project soon U/C begin after administration procedure completed. 
now design work ongoing(above rendering is just primary concept design)

BTW I can't swimming.
i want to learn swimming in this center when this center completed.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

prepare u/c begin
20180302_190409 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180302_190441 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180302_190509 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20180402_125531 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180402_125610 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------

